# POS Stapler



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the same stapler…used it for putting up insulation in my garage. While it works pretty decent for me, I think I should have spent a little more and gotten a pneumatic one instead.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

If you haven't already, make sure you use the shortest length of extension cord possible. I have something similar, and it works reasonably well if you plug its cord stright into an outlet. But once I tried using it for tar paper, and with 50' of 16 gauge extension cord it didn't even sink 1/8" into OSB. Better but still not tha good when I tried 25' of 12 gauge cord. There is a reason why the cords on these electric nailers are always super short.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've never had good luck with electric staplers. I've got a couple of Air ones and they really drill it into the wood.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i just use thye same ol manual hammer stapler. quicker and never fail.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep…another example of the superiority of capitalism. I have it's air powered brother it is a "craftsman" POS. Capable a holding staples up to 1 1/4' in length…and of shooting 3/4" staples all the way into a cardboard box. Brandnames mean nothing anymore.


----------



## cmckerliesr (Dec 19, 2008)

You are better than me. I had the same stapler and it just quit working after a couple of weeks. I sent it back, and after a few months I finally got it back. I put it to work immediately and it lasted about 20 min. So then, I broke out my official US Army Vocabulary and let it know what I thought of it.

After using it as a manual hammer…..well lets just say I do not think even Stanley will repair it again.


----------



## tpobrienjr (Aug 8, 2007)

RedShirt013 raises a good point. The manufacturer will recommend the gauge for various lengths of extension cord. If you stay within those parameters, and use a heavy enough extension cord, you won't have too much voltage drop along the cord, and the stapler will operate within specifications. I personally prefer an air stapler for most situations.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm, an electric cord, or an air hose trailing behind you in an attic. Yup, it's a slap-hammer for me. or a manual, whatever you have. It doesn't take that much to go through the brown paper. For that matter, I've used masking tape! Of course I immediately hung drywall afterward. More power was a good rallying cry for Tim Taylor, but sometimes…..


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

They just don't make tools to last anymore…...Well, atleast my recent luck with newer stanley products.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

It is a POS I had an old Aroow from the 70's it bit the dust a while back I have bought and retuned several in fact gave up it seems they do not make a working elec stapler…sad things should be getting better you would think…if anyone knows of a good one I would like to know


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Jeffrey,
I have an old Arrow electric also. It works well. Will drive long staples into soft wood. It's sad that tools built today aren't as good as the older ones.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Might i ask why people would use electric staplers at all? i've never had any specific reason to have one


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Some have questioned the wisdom of an electric stapler. Actually, I have a pneumatic PC narrow crown stapler. Unfortunately the minimum staple length is 1/2" and the child's rocker, I made, needed staples of 1/4" or less. My old manual Swingline stapler would not drive the staples into the Oak seat/back boards. Also, going Neanderthal on the upholstery of the seat and back using my slap stapler just didn't the thing "Norm" would do. Thus the purchase of the electric one.


----------



## Edward (Jan 20, 2007)

LEW>>>>Such language!!!! I never heard. Been there , done that.

ED


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Why electric….cause I can't seem to grip the arrow stapler good enough anymore. Carpel tunnel is nooooo fun. I got an electric POJ about a year and a half ago. I'd take it back but I don't think Home Depot would take back a two year old electric tool. Been thinking about an air powered. Could set the pancake down the attic access hole I guess. But there's an electric outlet in the attic, so electric stapler is slightly easier.


----------



## Toughskin (Oct 8, 2009)

When remodeling our business, we went through 3 of these staplers. Of the 3, 2 simply stopped working. We gave up on using the Stanley electric staples. The only reason we used electric is my wife is the one who put up the vapor barrier and insulation in the walls. Her hurt her hands to use a regular stapler . I would recommend staying away from electric if you can but if you need to use one, go with an Arrow electric stapler. We purchased an Arrow toward the end of our remodeling and it has not had any problems.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. 
I've read reviews on cordless staplers that worked better than this one


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

I wish I would have read this before I bought mine; It won't drive a 5/16 all the way into fir, half the time the staples aren't straight, now that I have used it some over the last 3 or 4 months it jams up every 5 or 6 staples.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have that stapler. Used it once.
Anything harder than cardboard and you will be havin a problem.
I have two air staplers now. (Sweet)


----------

